# SkyHD reception



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone in Cyprus upgraded from Sky TV to Sky HD TV ?
What's involved, & what's the reception like (compared with Sky TV which is generally OK where we live).


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi
Can you have SkyTV in cyprus? PeterJWall did you take your decoder with you?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Hi
> Can you have SkyTV in cyprus? PeterJWall did you take your decoder with you?


There are companies who sell thevery large sky dishes and the will sell sky cards for a one off payment . We paid 100Cyp for ours 4 years ago. for that we get the usual BBC and ITv channels and also some of the freeview channels.
If you want the full package you pay up front for a year (I cant remember how much it .

Regards Veronica


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Hi, 
Can I ask if you know how much the they charge for the dish?
Thanks
 Jac


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jac said:


> Hi,
> Can I ask if you know how much the they charge for the dish?
> Thanks
> Jac



A lot varies depending on what sort of dish you get. We have a 2.7m dish and get great reception but some areas need bigger ones.
A 3m one is probalby around 1.500 euros plus now.
If you have a neighbour who you can share with it helps to cut costs. Dishes have 4 ports off them so two neighbours sharing means you can have two sky boxes each running from it.
A lot of people who live in apartments will share a dish between 4 apartments and just have one port each.

Regards Veronica


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

Jac said:


> Hi,
> Can I ask if you know how much the they charge for the dish?
> Thanks
> Jac



Cost will be about 1500 euros, supplied, wired & installed.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, a lot of money but worth it!
Jac


----------

